# How to activate “new member” in your avatar.



## Amac (10 Jul 2020)

Hi guys, 
How to I activate the new member bit in my avatar, or does the system do that after so many posts or something.
Cheers alex


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

You've put 'Alex' in as a custom title in the box where 'New Member' would appear, dunno if clearing that box will allow your status to appear and change as you move up the 'rankings' though.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> You've put 'Alex' in as a custom title in the box where 'New Member' would appear, dunno if clearing that box will allow your status to appear and change as you move up the 'rankings' though.


he joined in April so probably isn't a classed as a new member anymore


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> You've put 'Alex' in as a custom title in the box where 'New Member' would appear, dunno if clearing that box will allow your status to appear and change as you move up the 'rankings' though.


How do you do that?
I can't see anywhere to add custom title. Mine just keeps changing of its own accord.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> How do you do that?
> I can't see anywhere to add custom title. Mine just keeps changing of its own accord.


settings, account details, custom title.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> he joined in April so probably isn't a classed as a new member anymore


Ah but then you run a 'custom title . as well, personally I've enjoyed moving up through the title 'ranks' but am happy as a 'Guru',


View: https://youtu.be/-a7Yu5k-Cog


But the @Drago hated it so became a 'flouncing nobber' after a poll.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> How do you do that?
> I can't see anywhere to add custom title. Mine just keeps changing of its own accord.


Aye they do that if you let them progress, once I get to 'Legendary Member' i'll probably change to a custom title.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> settings, account details, custom title.


Nope. Sorry. Nothing in there saying custom title.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

Here you are. Screenshots of account details...


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

My 'account details' show a box just below 'Avatar' saying 'Custom Title' if you type something in that it will replace your 'ranking' or length of membership. Every time you are awarded a 'trophy' either for Likes, Number of posts, Time on the Forum etc the 'title' under your name will progress from 'New Member' to Legendary Member' with various levels in between.

It's just a bit of fun really that is built into the forum software and I don't think anyone takes it that seriously.


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Here you are. Screenshots of account details...
> View attachment 535099
> 
> 
> ...


this is what i see...


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> this is what i see...
> 
> View attachment 535113


Aye mines the same other than I've 'unticked' all the Email options

I really can't think when I last looked at my Emails, waste of time IMHO


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Aye mines the same other than I've 'unticked' all the Email options
> 
> I really can't think when I last looked at my Emails, waste of time IMHO


I'd have done the same but i don't seem get any emails from CC anyway


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> this is what i see...
> 
> View attachment 535113


I suspect it has been done away with in a forum "upgrade".


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I suspect it has been done away with in a forum "upgrade".


It's likely because it's still less than a month since you joined. You have to be a member for a certain length of time before all the features get unlocked. I can't recall offhand how long it is for that particular one and the site owner isn't around at the moment to ask.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

Thanks. It's no big deal, and I promise I won't cry over it


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Thanks. It's no big deal, and I promise I won't cry over it


Hah, less than a month and you're through to 'Senior Member' already.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Hah, less than a month and you're through to 'Senior Member' already.


I've no idea what that means or where it comes from. 
Is it good or bad?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> I've no idea what that means or where it comes from.
> Is it good or bad?


It simply means you've been 'active' on the forum during that month, someone who barely posts would still be a 'new member'


----------



## Amac (10 Jul 2020)

MontyVeda said:


> he joined in April so probably isn't a classed as a new member anymore


Cheers guys,

I have changed it....as everyone said, its just a bit fun moving up the ranks bit by bit


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> It simply means you've been 'active' on the forum during that month, someone who barely posts would still be a 'new member'


Well there's sod all else to do at present


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Jul 2020)

I like the custom titles, they often give me a snigger. "Really quite dreadful", and of course Monty's "short-tempered ill-controlled small-minded troll" are classics.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

As we're talking....I've got a profile post for some reason. Its rubbish, but how do I delete it?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> As we're talking....I've got a profile post for some reason. Its rubbish, but how do I delete it?


Write a new one,

PS have you found that chord yet.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

raleighnut said:


> Write a new one,
> 
> PS have you found that chord yet.


That's why it's stupid. No idea why I did it. 
Its very presence upsets my OCD.


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> As we're talking....I've got a profile post for some reason. Its rubbish, but how do I delete it?


Using "Delete".


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Using "Delete".
> View attachment 535192


Sorry. No options other than report.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Jul 2020)

Was the lost chord quite a melancholy one, the saddest kind? Kind of a mix of Mozart and Bach? Mach? Lines intersecting?


----------



## classic33 (10 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Sorry. No options other than report.
> View attachment 535194


Is the option available on any of your posts. If not, it's a "time lock", so possibly Sunday.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (10 Jul 2020)

classic33 said:


> Is the option available on any of your posts. If not, it's a "time lock", so possibly Sunday.


Yes. On my ordinary posts options are available. Good job too with the amount of editing I do!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> That's why it's stupid. No idea why I did it.
> Its very presence upsets my OCD.


I've removed it for you.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (11 Jul 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've removed it for you.


----------

